# Poljot 3133 - Problem With Chrono Function



## Luberfly (Sep 1, 2008)

Dear Sirs, I have a Poljot chrono watch.

I have a problem with chrono function and my watch repair told me that he need to change the arm regarding start and stop function.

Someone can tell me where I can find Poljot 3133 movement or spare parts or service?

Best Regards

Luca from Venice (Italy)

Airbus A32o Pilot


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

You could try enquiring either the German specialist Poljot24 or the UK independant Russia4u both sell Poljots and have in the past provided repair service :i must stress though i have not used them myself for repairs. Our host RLT Watches may undertake some repairs i think.


----------

